# my first coffee set up



## Bigal (Nov 13, 2015)

So I decided to jump in at the deep end and get a machine that I would be happy with and didn't need to upgrade.

I made an appointment at Bella Barista for Monday and that day couldn't come soon enough.

when I arrived I was met by Marco who was very helpful and gave me a lesson in making so fabulous drinks, never knew an espresso could taste so good.

after around 2-2.5hrs I left a very happy man, buying from Bella seemed more like an experience than just pick a machine pay and go, I cannot recommend them enough!

ECM Synchronika pair with a Mazzer Major (mazzer soon to be up for sale)


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

That looks great. The Synchronika is the machine I really fancy. Would love to hear how you get on with it. Drooling over the pics!! Enjoy the coffee....


----------



## Bigal (Nov 13, 2015)

will update in the new year. just getting my mazzer set right and technique down


----------

